# Advertising



## drmatthewtaylor (Mar 31, 2011)

Taylor Pony Farm is getting ready for our annual sale, now over 40 years old. We have learned over all that time that we don't know everything and constantly need to improve.

To that end, we are asking you if we have gotten the word out well enough and do you have any suggestions for better advertising?

Thank you in advance.

Dr Taylor


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I have 2 ponies I got from your sale. Best deals I ever did horse wise!

Love them both

The first pony I got when you did the online sale and I loved that. Ponies I had put bids on (thru email to you) came thru and I was able to really see them much more then a couple of pictures and then when I lost out on them.. Johnny came thru (Definition of It) and I was able to see him and fall in love with him and we won him.

The following year I did a phone bid for Jake and took a chance with the just one picture based on my previous Michigan ponies. I of course was not disappointed but as a buyer on the other side of the country I really feel you would do best with a live online auction. I think it gives bidders confidence to be able to really see the ponies as they run thru and perhaps be willing to bid a bit higher

It is easier to get caught up in the auction action when you can actually see and feel like you are part of the excitment rather then a email only bid and waiting to hear (although that is a nice option)


----------



## Mominis (Apr 5, 2011)

As you can see, I'm a huge fan of the Tyalor Pony Farm program, all three of my ponies are Michigan's lol. I have a driving AMHR that I got last year from you guys that I can't WAIT to bring out this year! I have already emailed Dr. Taylor aned asked for a phone call on the lot that I'm interested in buying at this year's sale. However, I entirely agree with Lisa, online auctions may be the way to go in the future: greater exposure, longer length of sale, and less prep work/expense as you don't have to host people at the farm.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words and we're thrilled you've enjoyed your ponies.

The Sale is family run and doing it online has met with some difficulties, we will try to continue to look into based on your opinions.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary Lou is sure right about that one. When my husband and I decided to get into minis, I didn't know an A horse from a B horse or anything else. This site helped me learn enough to do the research to find the line of horses that had that 'wow' factor for me. I have gotten great advice here on the forum about everything from buying my first mini all the way to showing to his National Top Five. Now, here I am, just over a year later with 2 ASPC/AMHR horses and 1 ASPC mare. lol My forum friends even warned me that it would happen this way...you just can't have one!


----------

